# Camera dropped :( Can anyone tell what damage has it done?



## jkultimate (Sep 16, 2012)

Bad time   My Canon PS A3200 IS camera dropped by me.  Slipped.

The top cover of lens gone. After it when I try to take a picture, its all violet color. 
All other are fine. Screen is okay. It actually takes the picture. But all in violet color. 

Can anyone one tell, me? Is changing of lens save this camera? I've attaching two pictures... Sorry for the clarity, its from my phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2012)

did u transfer the violet pics on ur PC and checked them...it maybe possible that the screen got damaged and showing wrong colors..

Also do you hear any other sound from inside the body of camera...what about lens..any damage/scratch??


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> did u transfer the violet pics on ur PC and checked them...it maybe possible that the screen got damaged and showing wrong colors..
> 
> Also do you hear any other sound from inside the body of camera...what about lens..any damage/scratch??




The screen is looking okay. When I playback it, the previous pictures are visible. Videos are playing. Sounds are there.
Not hearing any unusual sounds. 

Am again attaching 2 photos of damaged lens. See if you can get any thing from that.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2012)

no bro just be sure...put the pic in ur pc if the pics r comming violet...if pics look good on PC then maybe ur LCD is gone...if pics r violet then something major thing needs a repair 

and how did it fell soo hard that the front got crushed soo badly  what did u do....where is the front cover of lens...broke or lost?


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 16, 2012)

If pics.are violet in colour,then the IR filter has been probably damaged. Even my old Olympus camera has the same problem. The IR filter is a small squarish piece of IR glass covering the sensor.


----------



## amalasarin (Sep 17, 2012)

oh that's too bad  i dropped my Lumix as well and I know exactly how you feel. 
does your camera comes with a warranty? i think it'd be better if you contact the manufacturer first.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> no bro just be sure...put the pic in ur pc if the pics r comming violet...if pics look good on PC then maybe ur LCD is gone...if pics r violet then something major thing needs a repair
> 
> and how did it fell soo hard that the front got crushed soo badly  what did u do....where is the front cover of lens...broke or lost?



No bro.. its same Violetish color in pc too...
and yea I have that front cover with me.  


kevz22 said:


> If pics.are violet in colour,then the IR filter has been probably damaged. Even my old Olympus camera has the same problem. The IR filter is a small squarish piece of IR glass covering the sensor.



Oh I see... do you know how much IR filter costs?



amalasarin said:


> oh that's too bad  i dropped my Lumix as well and I know exactly how you feel.
> does your camera comes with a warranty? i think it'd be better if you contact the manufacturer first.



Yeah it is under warranty. But will I get warranty for drops?


----------

